# mssql server laufen lassen ..



## Transmitter (28. März 2003)

hi!

wie mache ich das denn am besten?

ich habe jetzt hier im forum gelesen, dass der reine server MSDE kostenlos ist .. kann ich den auch bei ms auf der superübersichtlichen seite runterladen?

und wie kann ich denn dann die db verwalten?

gibt es da ein dbms von einem 3. hersteller?

hätte gerne ein hübsches frontend ähnlich phpMyAdmin .. gibt es sowas?

danke schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## bodo (28. März 2003)

*vielleicht so?*

Hallo!

Wenn Du die Trialversion von SQL2000 herunterlädst, ist MSDE mit dabei. Die Datenbank ist m.E. ein vollständiger SQL-Server ohne Frontend. Eine Laufzeitbegrenzung gibts  wohl ebenfalls nicht. Nach dem Entpacken findest Du die DB im MSDE-Verzeichnis. 
Mitinstalliert wird der SQL-Server Service Manager mit dem kannst Du folgende komponenten starten, anhalten, stoppen:
-MSDTC
-SQL Server Agent
-SQL Server
Z.B. kannst Du damit manuellen Start einrichten oder Autostart.

Auf die DB kannst Du über das Befehlszeilentool osql zugreifen. Dieses kannst Du auch auf einen anderen Rechner im Netzwerk kopieren um es als Client zu nutzen. 
Eine Liste aller Befehlszeilentools mit Befehlslisten kann über die Hilfe des SQL-Servers (Trialversion) aufgerufen werden.

Eine Abfrage könnte wie folgt aussehen.

DB Abfrage in ein *.bat File schreiben:
osql.exe -d master -S [rechnername] -E -o out.txt -i input.sql

Beide Rechner befinden sich in einer Domäne, daher kein userlogin.

Datei input.sql z.B. zur Abfrage der Systemdatenbankenliste:
SELECT * FROM sysdatabases

Verwendet wird Transact SQL von Microsoft.

Die anderen Fragen kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Würde mich aber einmal interessieren, ob Du ein Frontend gefunden hast.

Gruß Bodo



> _Original geschrieben von Transmitter _
> *hi!
> 
> wie mache ich das denn am besten?
> ...


----------



## Transmitter (29. März 2003)

hört sich ja mehr oder weniger gut an .. 

danke schon mal!

dann hab ich noch ne frage: ich hab mir mal folgendes zum testen runtergeladen:
Microsoft SQL Server 2000
so eine komplette cd.

wenn ich das intallieren will, kommt die fehlermeldung, die ich angehängt habe .. 

woran kann das denn liegen?

weil auch in der readme steht:


> The editions and versions of SQL Server 2000 have these
> memory (RAM) requirements:
> 
> Enterprise Edition     64 MB of minimum, 128 MB recommended
> ...



und da komm ich immer drüber .. 

das soll auf nem win2k system mit 1,2gb ram, 2ghz cpu, 200gb hdd, dvd rom, usw. laufen .. habs jetzt schon auf 5 rechnern ausprobiert, aber überall die gleiche fehlermeldung


----------



## bodo (1. April 2003)

Hallo,
das hatte ich noch nie. Komisch finde ich, dass es auf keinem Deiner Rechner geht. Lade doch einfach die Datei nocheinmal herunter. Vielleicht hast Du ja einen ganz banalen Download-Fehler?

Gruß Bodo


----------



## Transmitter (1. April 2003)

hab die ja schon ein 2. mal runtergeladen ... und auch das 2. mal mit dem gliechen fehler


----------



## Christian Fein (1. April 2003)

MS SQL Server Enterprise Edition kann nur auf Windows 2k Server bzw Windows 2k Advanced Server installiert werden.

Irgendwie müssen die ja 2k Server losbekommen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. April 2003)

> dann hab ich noch ne frage: ich hab mir mal folgendes zum testen runtergeladen:
> Microsoft SQL Server 2000
> so eine komplette cd.


Ähm... 



> MS SQL Server Enterprise Edition kann nur auf Windows 2k Server bzw Windows 2k Advanced Server installiert werden.


Das ist richtig, aber wenn man den MSSQL-Server als Vollversion hat, kann man das mit ein paar Tricks umgehen.


----------



## bodo (11. April 2003)

*OS-Anforderungen für MSDE*

Hallo Heilige Fliege und die anderen Tüftler!


Was Du so schreibst stimmt nicht ganz, denn NT-Server gehen auch:



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *MS SQL Server Enterprise Edition kann nur auf Windows 2k Server bzw Windows 2k Advanced Server installiert werden.
> 
> Irgendwie müssen die ja 2k Server losbekommen. *



Und die kriegen Ihre Server sehr gut verkauft. Ich meine: schon aus Performance und Sicherheitsgründen sollte ein DB Server auf einem Server-OS laufen und nicht auf einer Workstation. 
Bei mir läuft MSDE auf WinNT Workstation mit SP6a problemlos.
Ich habe jetzt einmal nachgeschaut und das Ergebnis zusammengetragen.
Gruß Bodo

...
Sie können MSDE 2000 auch in eine Anwendung integrieren, die
mithilfe von Microsoft-Entwicklungstools, wie z. B. Microsoft Visual
Studio® und Microsoft Office Developer Edition, erstellt und
lizenzgebührenfrei verteilt wurde. Entwickler haben hierdurch die
Möglichkeit, Enterprise-Class-Verlässlichkeit und erweiterte
Datenbankfeatures in ihre Desktopanwendungen zu integrieren.


Anforderungen:

MSDE 2000 ist ein lizenzgebührenfreies, weiterverteilbares
Datenbankmodul, das vollständig mit SQL Server kompatibel ist.
MSDE 2000 wurde entwickelt, um als eingebettete Datenbank für
benutzerdefinierte Anwendungen, die ein lokales Datenbankmodul
erfordern, unter Microsoft Windows® 98, Windows Millennium Edition
(Windows Me), Windows NT® Workstation, Version 4.0 (mit Service
Pack 5 oder höher), und Windows 2000 Professional ausgeführt zu
werden.
...

Personal Edition Betriebssystemanforderungen:
Microsoft Windows Me, Windows 98, Windows NT Workstation 4.0, Windows 2000 Professional, Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0, Windows 2000 Server oder jedes höhere Windows-Betriebssystem. 
...
Betriebssystemanforderungen Enterprise Edition: 
Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0, Microsoft Windows NT Server Enterprise Edition 4.0, Windows 2000 Server, Windows 2000 Advanced Server oder Windows 2000 Datacenter Server. 
Beachten Sie, dass Microsoft Windows 2000 Server (beliebige Version) für einige SQL Server 2000-Funktionen erforderlich ist.


@Transmitter Wenn es immer noch Probleme gibt, schau doch mal ins Technet von MS: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/
falls Du es noch nicht getan hast.

@Lirion
ich interessiere mich für Deine Tricks. Erzähl doch mal von Deinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. April 2003)

Servus!

Schau dir zum Thema MSDE doch auch mal den DBA MANAGER an ... mit dem kannst Die die MSDE Datenbank kinderleicht Administrieren...

http://www.asql.biz/DbaMgr/DownLoad2k.shtm

Gruss Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. April 2003)

> schon aus Performance und Sicherheitsgründen sollte ein DB Server auf einem Server-OS laufen und nicht auf einer Workstation.


Dann ist Windows sowieso keine besonders gute Wahl. 


> Bei mir läuft MSDE auf WinNT Workstation mit SP6a problemlos.


Die MSDE lässt sich überall installieren, bietet aber ohne weiteres erstmal keine Möglichkeit zur Datenbankadministration. Allerdings sollte auf der MSSQL-CD auch der Enterprise Manager sein. Damit und mit der MSDE kriegst Du auch einen vollständigen SQL-Server zum laufen, auch wenn Du keine Server-Version von WinNT hast.


> Was Du so schreibst stimmt nicht ganz, denn NT-Server gehen auch:


MSSQL 7.0 funktioniert auch mit Windows NT Server 4.0 (SP6). MSSQL 2000 läuft meiner Erfahrung nach nur noch mit Windows 2000 Server.


----------

